# Slot Car Show & Swap Meet!



## clarendox (Dec 11, 2013)

*It's Back!!!*
*Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza!*

All Scale Slot Cars and Other Hobby Related Items!

December 10 2017
10 am - 2 pm (Mark it in your Calendar!)

Location:

Holiday Inn Morgantown
6170 Morgantown Road
Morgantown PA 19543
610-286-3000​
General Admission $10, kids under 10 are Free!

Come Check it Out!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good news


----------

